# Trans hard shifting and early autostop



## 16LT (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have a 2nd gen LT with the automatic, it has a little over 8000 miles on it so far.
for the first couple thousand miles it was alright. Now the transmission has recently started shifting harshly, the harsh shifts are much worse when you first start driving the car after its been sitting overnight and in the lower gears it seems mostly the first 3 gears.
The strange thing to me is it, is not consistent, some times its butter smooth like it was when it was brand new. It has been doing this for about 1,000 miles so far. I haven't had any open cups in the cup holder but I dare say its harsh enough that if I did it would possibly spill.
If you give it the beans it seems to shift fine. Its just under light throttle.

All the maintenance has been done by then dealership it was leased from. When it was in for its oil change they claimed everything passed inspection and all fluid levels were fine.

My other issue is the auto stop some times seems to kick in when I'm still going around 1 to 2 mph. And when you let off the brake it sort of jerks forward as its restarting before you take off. (I really do not like auto stop I feel like its pointless and the amount of fuel it could possibly be saving me is insignificant, if anyone at GM is reading this please do add a way to defeat this pointless feature...)
After googling around I thought I'd post here and get some input before I take it to the dealership (my dealer's local service department doesn't seem to know the difference between a spark plug and a lug nut...)


Thanks for reading,
- 16LT


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Auto stop jerk can be due to tie rods, especially on the 16. There is a TSB to address a rattle from the front end over bumps, and it can address hard auto-stop restart.

Weird shifting when cold is something I've just attributed to normal behavior, especially as mornings are getting cooler outside.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

I know I may be a little late to the party on this one but I have a '16 Premier RS that was running those issues as well. I went ahead and had my dealership update the ECU and it fixed the autostop issue and helped with the trans a little. (It seemed to have come back a little bit, I'm thinking it's a learning problem) 

Either way the update fixed the autostop for me.

Good luck


----------

